# fish?



## jeff912 (Nov 1, 2011)

can someone tell me what pier i can fish just to catch a lot of nice sized fish i fish the 3 mile bridge pier and it sucks i never catch anything!


----------



## TheRoguePirate (Nov 3, 2011)

*Piers*

Bonita are running in the morning on pensacola beach. you could try that pier, or from the beach. they were in the shallows yesterday all the way to pickens.

TRP


----------



## NOsaints (Aug 8, 2011)

how far from shore were they running? and just use gotcha plugs??


----------



## NOsaints (Aug 8, 2011)

i went this am drove up and down looking for birds, finally found some and they were about at the second sand bar, no way i could reach them from the shore.. didnt get a look at what it was i did get a glimpse at a dolphin or two maybe the birds were just following them?


----------

